# Venison Stew is in the Crockpot



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This is my family pleasing venison stew.
Due to having lots of family in the house for the holidays I had to make two crockpots full.

Venison stew meat
Potatoes
Carrots
Onions
Celery

Salt & Pepper
Bay leaves
Thyme
Rosemary
Garlic herb mix
Flour





Chop/cube all the vegetables for your needs, place in crockpot and season with two bay leaves (remove after cooking), thyme, rosemary and whatever you like. Sometimes I substitute frozen mixed vegetables and just chop the potato.
Season meat with salt/pepper, dredge in flour and brown in a skillet, add to the crockpot.
OK, this is where I deviate from the norm, dump on can each of the French Onion & Golden Mushroom soup atop the meat.
Add water to just cover, mix well.
Cook on Med for 6-7hrs, the venison will come out falling apart in your mouth.

















Money shots to come this evening.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What time is dinner? Looks great!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

About 6pm, bring two loaves of good Sourdough bread.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

My wife made some stew out of my roadkill deer a couple of days ago. Boy was it good!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Money Shots

Having so many to feed tonight I had to stretch it, so I added three cups of frozen mixed vegetables.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Man that looks good! Nice bro. I like the pics before and after. Hungry now &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, all I know what I need to cook... Im always trying to figure new things to cook up.. This will be one, now IM awaiting chase to reply to the Nacho thread.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!! Goooooood Eats!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> About 6pm, bring two loaves of good Sourdough bread.


i was thinking home made cornbread, but sourdough works too. looks good, thinking i'll start one also.


----------

